
Show HN: I Wrote a Python Program to Play Google Dino Game Using GestRecognition - iamarsibragimov
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/er9q4h/i_wrote_a_python_program_to_play_google_dinosaur/
======
lpellis
Thats pretty cool, I guess the video feed is slightly delayed, it looks like
it jumps before you even do the gesture?

